# Surge in Catalytic Converter Thefts



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Just one more reason I'm glad to own an EV:
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/09/...erter-theft.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah there was a rash of these in the park and rides up here a few years back. big double lot on hwy 99 got a few complaints about it. also drilling into fuel tanks to drain the fuel (that one takes chutzpah). even before COVID, i don't park at that lot any more 

https://www.peacearchnews.com/news/...ollows-fuel-thefts-at-south-surrey-park-ride/


----------

